
Videos of Lectures at the ACAI 2018 Summer School on Statistical Relational AI - mycl
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLJPXEH0boeNDWTNwWTWnVffXi5XwAj1mb
======
mycl
Conference website: [http://acai2018.unife.it/](http://acai2018.unife.it/)

